# FCG motors



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good brand of motor to use for a Crank Ghost? I bought two BBQ motors , built both FCG's, and once I had it plugged in, it ran as expected. My complaint is that once I added cheesecloth, a skull, and a blucky body, apparently, the weight was too much for the motor 'cuz the motor would only go in one direction for about 6", then reverse and go the other was 6", and back and forth. I removed the body and it rotated clockwise as intended. So obviously it's too much weight, but there's hardly anything on the prop at all. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Happy Haunting. :voorhees:


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

They're expensive, but you can't go wrong with Dayton. They've discontinued the model that everybody used to use, but the substitute part no works well too (it's just a little noisier).


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't think I've seen one where there was an actual body/armature used. The one's I've seen were basically wig heads and cheesecloth, very light weight. This is how I'll be constructing mine. Hopefully tonight.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Check these out

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10750

I bought three and they work great.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

did you try a counter weight---FCG body is coat hangers


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

joker said:


> I don't think I've seen one where there was an actual body/armature used. The one's I've seen were basically wig heads and cheesecloth, very light weight. This is how I'll be constructing mine. Hopefully tonight.


That's the reason I'm trying to put a new twist on it joker, so it won't look like all the others. The Blucky that I'm using, I removed the back of his skull, back, removed the backside of his arms and legs as well, so from the front he looks normal, but from the back, everythings removed for less weight. I will check on the Dayton motors, thanks for the help. I will add pix when I get this thing complete, hope everyones haunt projects are coming along great. :voorhees:


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

If you have the time, tools, and patience - you can use a wiper motor (tons of torque and low noise) and build a wooden gear reduction system to solve the speed problem. Here's a quick example of the one I built:

http://members.shaw.ca/clawback/gears.wmv


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm always a fan of the wiper motors. They're pretty easy to use and cheap. I have probably a dozen props right now that run off wiper motors, including FCG's. Go for as high amps as you can (probably no less than 1.3 amps). Then you can control the speed with the voltage. Higher voltage, faster the motor will go. 3 volts is good for an FCG. Above 5 volts it goes a bit too fast, IMO.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for those great ideas Kevin and mymania. I have yet to try wiper motors but seems thats all the rage, so I gotta jump on that wagon and give 'em a try. Great vid Kevin, love those gears !!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Another problem may just be stress from the weight pulling on the drive shaft of the motor. A chain or gear offset might work even without gear reduction just by taking the weight completely off the motor. So it devotes all its power to turning and not overcoming the gravity stress. Just a thought... you certainly have several solutions to choose from now LOL

Hey Kevin those gears are really cool... didja cut them yourself with a scroll saw? They look wooden. I believe the Dutch have been making their wind-driven FCGs that way for centuries...


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

Doc Doom said:


> Check these out
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10750
> 
> I bought three and they work great.


I just built a very simple FCG with one of these motors. Seems to work fine. Perfect speed very quiet and strong. I am going to run it for a few hours to test out the durability of the motors.

BTW-thanks to dave the dead for the heads up on the motors


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I used a disco ball motor for my fcg. It's absolutely silent and can support up to 25 pounds.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Disco ball motor holding 25 pounds? Wow, that's the motor I need !


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> Disco ball motor holding 25 pounds? Wow, that's the motor I need !


Search ebay for a 5 rpm mirror ball motor. I got mine for $9.99.

I can show you pictures for the set up if you're interested.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

After shipping 20 bucks... and it supports 25 pounds...whoa. That is beyond perfect. very little money for a cheap motor, built for long continuous usage, that allows about as much weight as a cinderblock. Oh, the possibilities...

Haunti you rock. You most totally rock. Thank you.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You're welcome!


----------



## scary man 578 (Jan 18, 2009)

use a rotisserie motor


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Haunti, do you still have pics of the disco ball motor? How did you attach it to the crank arm?

Scary Man: I've used a rotisserie motor for a couple of years, though I find it (at 1 rpm) to be almost too slow to be noticed.


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

use a wiper motor then


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I can't seem to find the pictures but I'll go take some right now.


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

if you don't mind posting some pictures


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I created a thread with the pictures. http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=273966


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks


----------

